# PCGH.de: Filesharing-Programme stehen bei MTV auf der Zensurliste



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Z4Ck (3. November 2008)

Da fällt mir nur eins zu ein: Not A Big Deal - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## MomentInTime (3. November 2008)

*MTV steht bei Musik-Liebhabern auf der Zensurliste*

Einfach nur lächerlich und in seiner Aussage voll und ganz im Fahrwasser der volksverdummenden, autosuggestiven
Kampagne der Musikindustrie, die frei nach dem Motto "man muss es nur oft genug wiederholen, damit es wahr wird."
uns stur einzubläuen versucht, dass die Benutzung von P2P-Programmen illegal ist.
P2P-Programme sind NICHT illegal. Es können höchstens die Files die aus illegalen Quellen kommen illegal sein. Das
hat aber nichts mit den P2P-Programme zutun. Alles läßt sich missbrauchen. Du kannst mit einem Messer Brot
schneiden, aber es auch als Waffe missbrauchen. Keiner würde auf die Idee kommen nun zu behaupten, dass Messer
illegal wären.


----------



## NGamers (3. November 2008)

Weird Al ist ein Gott! 

Weird Al Yankovic - White & Nerdy


----------



## tacc (3. November 2008)

Aber solches Rap zeug senden die unzensiert, oder?


----------



## Brettermeier (3. November 2008)

tacc schrieb:


> Aber solches Rap zeug senden die unzensiert, oder?




klar...cops oder sonstwen zu erschiessen is ja nich so schlimm die p2p progs zu benutzen...


----------



## Amigo (3. November 2008)

tacc schrieb:


> Aber solches Rap zeug senden die unzensiert, oder?





Brettermeier schrieb:


> klar...cops oder sonstwen zu erschiessen is ja nich so schlimm die p2p progs zu benutzen...


Hip Hop ist schuld, schon klar 

Was auch immer MTV sich dabei denkt, ich weiß es nicht. 

Ohne die Zensur wär hier vlt. gar keine News zu gekommen!? 
Und die gepiepsten Progs wurden auch genannt...


----------



## derpuster (4. November 2008)

Was auch immer MTV sich dabei denkt, ich weiß es nicht. 


genau das..
die denken garnicht.
das was schon vorher erwähnt wurde, cops abknallen und so.
da sind die amis doch marktführer. denen gibt man was aus metall in die hand und schwups, haste ne messenvernichtungswaffe.
aber kaum wird was kritisches oder etwas was diese hoschis veralbert, gesungen, wird wieder ne zelle auf kuba für dich frei geräumt.
aber was solls, is ja das freieste land der welt.


----------



## lordraphael (4. November 2008)

*MTV steht bei mir auf der Zensurliste *

Selber schuld wen man sich solche Programme anschaut 


mfg
lord


----------

